# First time ABT's.



## pc farmer (Jul 30, 2015)

I pickled some japs and had 6 leftover.

Never made abt's soooo it was on.

Cut in half.



Cream cheese added and seasoned.



Must have forgotten the pic with the 4 cheese blend added.

All wrapped up.



In the mini.



Bout a hour in.



And finished 



I love these things, can't wait to experiment.

How will they reheat for lunch tomorrow?


----------



## gary s (Jul 30, 2015)

Man do those look good, I wish I had some, Great Job   
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Gary


----------



## pc farmer (Jul 30, 2015)

Thanks Gary.  They were great.  The bacon was good even though I used my thick cut bacon.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 30, 2015)

Nice job! I make them as frequently as possible. My Brother loves them so I have even made them for our Holiday parties. They reheat great in a 325 Oven or for a quick snack a minute or two in the Microwave works. Not as crisp but hey, I said Quick.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





...JJ


----------



## pc farmer (Jul 30, 2015)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Nice job! I make them as frequently as possible. My Brother loves them so I have even made them for our Holiday parties. They reheat great in a 325 Oven or for a quick snack a minute or two in the Microwave works. Not as crisp but hey, I said Quick.:biggrin: ...JJ



Thanks JJ.  I ate them all.   Lol

I would be reheating in a microwave.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jul 30, 2015)

Hey Adam, ya made em !   Very cool, ya addicted now ?  Them look tasty bro, nice job !    Thumbs Up


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 31, 2015)

Finally! Nice smoke Adam. Want the best omlette ever? Slap two of those leftover ABT's in for the filling.Of course add some more cheese. If you're really wanting to step it up cook up some biscuits, make some sausage gravy, slice that omlette in half, lay that ABT omlette on the bisquit and  top it with the gravy!


----------



## tropics (Jul 31, 2015)

Love ABTs they look great. Thanks for sharing

Richie


----------



## pc farmer (Jul 31, 2015)

Thanks guys.

Yea Justin, I will be making these often.


----------



## pc farmer (Jul 31, 2015)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Finally! Nice smoke Adam. Want the best omlette ever? Slap two of those leftover ABT's in for the filling.Of course add some more cheese. If you're really wanting to step it up cook up some biscuits, make some sausage gravy, slice that omlette in half, lay that ABT omlette on the bisquit and top it with the gravy!


Sounds good but no eggs here


----------



## jcollins (Jul 31, 2015)

Those look awesome. Last time i made some i cut the japs in half like you did but i put a pepperoni in with some pepper jack cheese then wrapped with bacon Mmmmm good stuff


----------



## mummel (Jul 31, 2015)

Damn Im hungry now.


----------



## pc farmer (Jul 31, 2015)

jcollins said:


> Those look awesome. Last time i made some i cut the japs in half like you did but i put a pepperoni in with some pepper jack cheese then wrapped with bacon Mmmmm good stuff


Thanks.    That sounds very tasty.


mummel said:


> Damn Im hungry now.


Thanks man.


----------



## delbbq (Jul 31, 2015)

They are very good cold the next day as well..!!


----------



## bdskelly (Aug 1, 2015)

They look great Adam!


----------



## pc farmer (Aug 1, 2015)

BDSkelly said:


> They look great Adam!



Thanks B


----------



## b-one (Aug 1, 2015)

Now I'm making some on Sunday but using mini sweet peppers! Thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## pc farmer (Aug 1, 2015)

b-one said:


> Now I'm making some on Sunday but using mini sweet peppers! Thanks for the inspiration!



Be sure to post them.   My wife might eat sweet peppers.


----------



## briggy (Aug 2, 2015)

c farmer said:


> Be sure to post them. My wife might eat sweet peppers.


We do goat cheese stuffed sweet peppers that are amazing (although I still love ABTs).  Will have to post next time we do them.


----------



## briggy (Aug 2, 2015)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Finally! Nice smoke Adam. Want the best omlette ever? Slap two of those leftover ABT's in for the filling.Of course add some more cheese. If you're really wanting to step it up cook up some biscuits, make some sausage gravy, slice that omlette in half, lay that ABT omlette on the bisquit and top it with the gravy!


Now that sounds like breakfast!   They are also great on top of a burger.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 3, 2015)

Briggy said:


> We do goat cheese stuffed sweet peppers that are amazing (although I still love ABTs).  Will have to post next time we do them.


Goat Cheese, Pesto Genovese (Classic Basil Pesto) and diced strips of Oil packed Sundried Tomato...Really great flavor combo!...JJ


----------



## crazymoon (Aug 28, 2015)

DelBBQ said:


> They are very good cold the next day as well..!!


CF, I agree they are good reheated (oven) or cold, I usually snack on a couple cold ones in the am when packing some up to take to my co-workers .


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Aug 28, 2015)

YUM YUM ...  may I suggest next time to put a lil smokey on top before wrapping with bacon...  We even tried putting shrimp on instead of the lil smokey... I preferred the lil smokey ...


----------



## pc farmer (Aug 28, 2015)

CrazyMoon said:


> CF, I agree they are good reheated (oven) or cold, I usually snack on a couple cold ones in the am when packing some up to take to my co-workers .




Thanks



JckDanls 07 said:


> YUM YUM ...  may I suggest next time to put a lil smokey on top before wrapping with bacon...  We even tried putting shrimp on instead of the lil smokey... I preferred the lil smokey ...



Thanks, I will try that


----------

